# Wire Bending Tip from fishcatching101 E-book



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I make most of the snaps I use. It isn't hard to do and it takes less than a minute to make one. In the photo below, I show exactly how I do it. It took far longer to edit the photo than it did to bend the wires for the sequence.










For the photo, I used .035" stainless wire. This is about #14 leader wire.

I used wire bending pliers, wire cutters, and the cheapest little sleeve crimper to make these snaps free-hand. If I wanted absolutely identical snaps, I would make a simple jig using 2 nails and a piece of 1X4. 

Wire bending is a skill I think is essential for fishermen unless they can afford to have somebody rig for them or choose to use redi-rigs. Custom rigs are actually very simple. Bending wire up to about .040" can easily be done with normal hand tools you can buy at any tool or hardware store. I can bend pretty complicated stuff with up to about .040" wire. I make lots of snaps and rigs with .051" wire but my hands get mighty sore.

Bail springs are duck soup as are light duty hooks. If I can't find it orcan't afford it, I try to make it.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Once again Capt, thanks for sharing this with us. You make it look easy. 

I started using the coastal type snaps a couple of years back, but never pondered the idea of making my own.

Do you have any recommendations on were to get the tools needed to get started. Or supplies?


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

You are going to single handedly run fishing stores out of business!!!. hahaha

Now, can you start with car parts? :clap

These lessons alone make this site worth the time. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Any of the tools can be bought locally. You can use regular leader wire for most projects but I really prefer spinner bait wire because it is straight and considerably stiffer than leader wire.

If anybody wants to see the tools I use, I'll lay them out and take a photo. One of my favorite tools for lots of application where super strength is needed is the little Berkley sleeve crimper. I cannot think of another tool that can grip as tightly.


----------

